# Another Chance



## oviid (Sep 27, 2013)

A few days ago I was certain my marriage was ending or at the very least a legal separation. A couple nights ago we talked and I expressed some of my feelings. I wasn't asking for anything (no begging or asking for another chance) and didn't ask for a reply either their were just some things I felt I had to say. I knew if I didn't say them I'd always regret it. She was silent but the next morning she said she was going to seek out IC to see if there's something that can happen that would help us. That's a step in the right direction I believe and I know as of right now we have hit the breaks on divorce or separation, at least just right now I know that to be true. 

I hope as time goes on my posts here go from this to better but I don't know what will happen.


----------



## ScrewedEverything (May 14, 2013)

Glad to hear this and I hope you two can make some progress. just another example of how important communication and understanding are. It always seems to be the things we don't say to each other that keep us apart.


----------



## thompkevin (Jul 17, 2013)

I am happy for you. I hope this works out great for you and your partner. If possible, you should also seek IC and maybe MC.


----------



## Car111 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi there. Looks like we are on kind of the same timeline with our situations. I just recently separated with my H. I thought it was permanent and I started moving on with my life, working through details of the separation, etc. Then a couple of weeks ago my H wanted to have a talk with me about possibly moving forward. 

You are probably doing it right by taking it slowly, and giving yourselves the time you need to think about things. Also, I think it's a good sign that she is going to do IC. I think that is a big help. 

Good luck with everything and keep posting on here! I'm new to this reconciliation thing as well so we could help each other.

-Car


----------



## oviid (Sep 27, 2013)

Car111 said:


> Hi there. Looks like we are on kind of the same timeline with our situations. I just recently separated with my H. I thought it was permanent and I started moving on with my life, working through details of the separation, etc. Then a couple of weeks ago my H wanted to have a talk with me about possibly moving forward.
> 
> You are probably doing it right by taking it slowly, and giving yourselves the time you need to think about things. Also, I think it's a good sign that she is going to do IC. I think that is a big help.
> 
> ...


Yes I read your post too and it does sound similar. As of right now we are still in the same house and have not talked about separation. The plan is to attend IC to see if things can work out. In the meantime I'm trying to focus on just being happy myself and doing the things I like to do, hiking, being with the kids and all the things that make me who I am. I'm also trying to work out how to act with my wife. I'd like to go up and give her a kiss and hug at times but...well how do you just do that when things are the way they are. That's what I am trying to figure out.

In the meantime I will continue to work on myself. I am confident in myself in terms of the person I am though I know I need work. That work will serve me in whatever path is taken. I think the idea is to work on being a better person yourself and let the chips fall where they may.


----------

